

Hacker News London meetup, Wednesday 29th January - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/160280882/

======
huskyr
Nice! Would anyone be interested in organising a HN meetup in Amsterdam?

------
dmitri1981
Videos of talks from past events are online at
[http://vimeo.com/hnlondon](http://vimeo.com/hnlondon)

------
alexevade
Always a great night, the talks from the November session are also well worth
wacthing [http://vimeo.com/hnlondon](http://vimeo.com/hnlondon)

------
akramhussein
Thanks for taking the time to arrange the event. Is there a chance in the
future they could be held on weekends or at least later in the evening for
those who don't live in London to make it down? Appreciate it's a complicated
matter, just curious! Maybe if enough people registered/paid?

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Is it worth going to one of these events or similar events if you're just an
enthusiast?

~~~
blowski
The only reason not to go is if you're _not_ an enthusiast. This is one of the
best events in London for anyone into tech and/or startups.

------
IlPeach
Does anyone know if there are any details on the talks?

~~~
dmitri1981
Still arranging the exact talk titles and supporting speakers. I expect to
have them announced next week.

------
pattle
Does anyone know who you need to speak to if you want to do a talk in the
future?

~~~
Peroni
I'm one of the organisers. My contact info is in my profile. Email me with
your suggestion and we'll have a chat.

------
rikacomet
I would love it, if you can share any ideas about activities for such a
meetup. A casual one is okay, but more can be achieved if there are fun or
productive activities.

Look forward to your ideas!

Some of mine: 1\. Snooker competition.. yeah that would be nice to have.. a
little knockout tournament among those interested.. no wagers..

2\. err.. I'm out of ideas already ! :(

~~~
TranceMan
I find poker gets my synapses going :) Any takers?

